# i need a good park board!!



## alex is w0rd (Aug 26, 2008)

okay well. what kind of park do you do, jumps, rails, little of both?
do you strictly ride in the park, or do you like to go all over the mountain sometimes.
and do you want rocker or camber.


----------



## powispow (Oct 22, 2009)

rails the hill i ride has no jumps. and strictly park.i do not no if i wont rocker or camber.


----------



## eastCOASTkills (Aug 5, 2009)

Rome Artifact 1985


----------



## Guest (Oct 25, 2009)

My friend has a K2 world wide weapon, he really likes that and I also hear good things about it


----------



## Glade Ripper (Nov 12, 2008)

NyInfamous'Girl said:


> My friend has a K2 world wide weapon, he really likes that and I also hear good things about it


Good looks :thumbsup:


----------



## alex is w0rd (Aug 26, 2008)

ok. uhm if you ride onlyyyy rails.
id say get a k2 www because it comes in rocker or camber, and you can decide. but for only rails and nothing else im telling you, you want rocker. they make a world of a difference on rails. soft, playful, press like magic. go for it.


----------



## Zany (Sep 23, 2009)

k2 www , rome artifact 1985 , capita horroscope FK or maybe signal park rocker


----------



## powispow (Oct 22, 2009)

ok i thick that is am going to get the rome artifact 1985 but i bo not no if i wont the 147,150 or the 153 i am 5.9 and 135 lb


----------



## Guest (Oct 26, 2009)

powispow said:


> ok i thick that is am going to get the rome artifact 1985 but i bo not no if i wont the 147,150 or the 153 i am 5.9 and 135 lb



150 id say for you. im only 5'5 so im getting a 148 this season


----------



## eastCOASTkills (Aug 5, 2009)

powispow said:


> ok i thick that is am going to get the rome artifact 1985 but i bo not no if i wont the 147,150 or the 153 i am 5.9 and 135 lb


Its all about weight. the 147s weight range goes up o 150 lbs. a 147 would be fine for you.


----------

